# Smok Alien Vs Minikin V2



## Kalashnikov

Hi Everyone.

Am looking to upgrade between these 2 devices. Can anyone tell me which would be best and their experiences with them.

Help me decide


----------



## E.T.

Love my Minikin V2, great battery life, comfortable in hand. But it is certainly not pocket friendly. The finish is great (black rubber) a month old and it still looks brand new. Only use it in power mode max 40w so I think the mod is a bit overkill for what i use it for.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EZBlend

Personally a SMOK fan, I would take my Alien any day purely cause its really tiny. One big con and why i dont use it out of the house is the screen scratches really easy once the plastic came off there was a scratch instantly(magic dont ask). Minikin is amazing I had the v1 and loved it so cant fault the v2 they can only get better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

E.T. said:


> Love my Minikin V2, great battery life, comfortable in hand. But it is certainly not pocket friendly. The finish is great (black rubber) a month old and it still looks brand new. Only use it in power mode max 40w so I think the mod is a bit overkill for what i use it for.


How un pocket friendly is it? i know its thicker but is it that bad in like jeans?


----------



## KZOR

I own a Alien and am very happy. Based on reviews you cannot go wrong on either mechanically wise so it's a matter of aesthetics. I like the look more of the Alien but the Minikin should be more comfortable in the hand.
Alien has a great battery life but feels heavier than it looks.
Both fit a 24mm with no problem.
You should decide what's you think is better for yourself m8. Both are quality products.


----------



## blujeenz

I have only 2.5 criteria for a mod, it should properly do the job it was designed for and be comfortable in the hand, with a slight weighting towards aesthetics, hence the .5.
My Alien ticks all these boxes.


----------



## Kalashnikov

KZOR said:


> I own a Alien and am very happy. Based on reviews you cannot go wrong on either mechanically wise so it's a matter of aesthetics. I like the look more of the Alien but the Minikin should be more comfortable in the hand.
> Alien has a great battery life but feels heavier than it looks.
> Both fit a 24mm with no problem.
> You should decide what's you think is better for yourself m8. Both are quality products.


Im planning on using only 25mm tanks. OBS engine and serpent 25. Will it overhang on the smok?
The one thing the miniking has up its sleeve is that taste control. Its a great feature to set what watts to fire after certain seconds. You could use it well as thats how tc sort of works.... however the shape of it in pockets is also making me uncertain .


----------



## KZOR

@Kalashnikov 
I am using a 25mm Sapor on mine and it looks great.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## EZBlend

I have the limitless XL on my alien and there is no over lap. I had the OBS on it over the week and its great as well

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boxerulez

That is a fibb though.

I too have the Alien and 25mm atties hang over about 300-400 micron Yes less than 1mm but still it is overhang and it is noticeable.

Does it bother me, Hell No!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EZBlend

This is with a TM Sq 22mm Deck im looking for the weekends photo shoot will post the XL and OBS photos shortly

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## boxerulez

I have an XL and a Combo, the only reason you think the XL does not overhand is because of the bottom edge which is tapered on the airflow ring.

Put a Combo on there and you will feel the overhang straight away.


----------



## EZBlend

@boxerulez I agree the XL doesnt over hang mostly because its not flat on the mod but my limitless Plus is 25 mm and it has no over hang. if you look at sapor in @KZOR pic there is no over hang and its sexy as hell. im kinda tempted to pair mine to one. Also this is the OBS on the IPV6x it has very close to the Alien and there is no over hang

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vape0206

I recently bought a minikin v2 and im loving it. Im using the ijoy combo which is a 25mm atty and it just looks awesome, no overhang at all. The build quality of the minikin is second to none which is one reason I wont be getting rid of mine ever lol tagging @Rob Fisher as he has both the Alien and the minikin.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

EZBlend said:


> @boxerulez I agree the XL doesnt over hang mostly because its not flat on the mod but my limitless Plus is 25 mm and it has no over hang. if you look at sapor in @KZOR pic there is no over hang and its sexy as hell. im kinda tempted to pair mine to one. Also this is the OBS on the IPV6x it has very close to the Alien and there is no over hang
> View attachment 73632


Is it just me or do the engines just look massive in photos yet they actually small

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Can anyone tell me how their paint holds up on the smok. I had a v1 minikin. So i already know the v2 would be just as good. But as for the smok? I am someone that cant deal with paint issues.


----------



## EZBlend

Kalashnikov said:


> Is it just me or do the engines just look massive in photos yet they actually small



It is quite tiny. I think they just showing off for the photo shoot


----------



## E.T.

Kalashnikov said:


> How un pocket friendly is it? i know its thicker but is it that bad in like jeans?



@Kalashnikov its not that big, its fits into my pocket , but it looks like you just left teasers/ hooters or any similar noble establishment and you are still...."happy" with what you have seen. but generally i dont like my phone or wallet in my pockets either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EZBlend

Kalashnikov said:


> Can anyone tell me how their paint holds up on the smok. I had a v1 minikin. So i already know the v2 would be just as good. But as for the smok? I am someone that cant deal with paint issues.



Ive had 3 x H-priv 220w and none of them have ever had paint ware anywhere except i scratched it with my ring on the fire bar which is not a Smok fault as much as it was my fault. The alien is about 3 weeks and just as good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Kalashnikov said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Am looking to upgrade between these 2 devices. Can anyone tell me which would be best and their experiences with them.
> 
> Help me decide



What no more love for the Slice ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is a very slight overhang on the Alien but even I can live with it... no overhang at all on the Minikin... but for me it would be a Minkin all the way. I still haven't forgiven Smok for that horrible tank they sold me way back when. There is no question that the Minkin will still look perfect in a month's time... not so sure about the Alien.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Daniel said:


> What no more love for the Slice ?


lol still have the slice. its my daily.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rob Fisher said:


> There is a very slight overhang on the Alien but even I can live with it... no overhang at all on the Minikin... but for me it would be a Minkin all the way. I still haven't forgiven Smok for that horrible tank they sold me way back when. There is no question that the Minkin will still look perfect in a month's time... not so sure about the Alien.
> View attachment 73646
> 
> View attachment 73647
> View attachment 73648


Thanks youre a legend for those pics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

I based my purchase on the votes... So i have just placed a order for a green Minikin 
If i regret it im blaming everyone that voted minikin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

I got my Minikin 2 today so I have both... It is very difficult to say which is "better" as they are both very good devices. I will probably just rotate between them, for now.

A *big* plus for the Minikin is the "rubberised" finish vs the paint job on the Alien. My Alien is about 3 weeks old and have quite a few nicks and chips. I am very careful with my devices but the Smok has developed some "wear and tear".

A plus for the Alien is that is fits in the pocket better as it is slimmer...

I will comment again after a couple of weeks of rotation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sterling Vape

got my Minikin 2 yesterday, been vaping constantly for over 24 hours at around 60-70w and still on the first charge. She is sitting on about 70% battery life.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sterling Vape said:


> got my Minikin 2 yesterday, been vaping constantly for over 24 hours at around 60-70w and still on the first charge. She is sitting on about 70% battery life.




Hectic!


----------



## Sterling Vape

Rude Rudi said:


> Hectic!









I Kid You not, Hella Imressed at this tiny Beast

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape0206

Sterling Vape said:


> got my Minikin 2 yesterday, been vaping constantly for over 24 hours at around 60-70w and still on the first charge. She is sitting on about 70% battery life.


What batteries? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov

Sterling Vape said:


> I Kid You not, Hella Imressed at this tiny Beast


That purple looks the business!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206

Kalashnikov said:


> That purple looks the business!!


I think the green looks better

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

Might just sell my black one to get a green one 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sterling Vape

Vape0206 said:


> What batteries?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


LG Chocolates


----------



## Kalashnikov

Vape0206 said:


> I think the green looks better
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Soooooo It has arrived

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Vape0206

Kalashnikov said:


> Soooooo It has arrived
> View attachment 74112


        

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sterling Vape

Kalashnikov said:


> Soooooo It has arrived
> View attachment 74112


nice one bud, hows the engine?


----------



## Noddy

Oh my. Ive been eyeing that green minikin. Gonna have to pull the trigger! Its the same rubber finish as black, right?


----------



## Kalashnikov

Sterling Vape said:


> nice one bud, hows the engine?


Engine is now my favourite RTA ahead of the serpent. Its a great all round

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Noddy said:


> Oh my. Ive been eyeing that green minikin. Gonna have to pull the trigger! Its the same rubber finish as black, right?


Yeah buddy its the same rubber. I think for now only the white is a gloss painted finish

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Kalashnikov said:


> Engine is now my favourite RTA ahead of the serpent. Its a great all round



Any chance for a mini review and wicking advise , read that it's a bit tricky to get the wicking right first time .....


----------



## Kalashnikov

Daniel said:


> Any chance for a mini review and wicking advise , read that it's a bit tricky to get the wicking right first time .....


Sure im going to wick it tonight so will have a review up on Monday

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Kalashnikov said:


> Soooooo It has arrived
> View attachment 74112



Love this @Kalashnikov looks amazing. I wish I could sell my alien and get a minikin but as it stands it just developed so much wear and tear through no mishandling and wouldn't want to sell it to anyone. So I would need to fork out even more moola if I want one of those

I am so surprised that the paint job is this poor as I have an H-priv and it has held up amazingly well and It has been through some rough handling. Disappointed in Smok when it comes to this one and what makes it worse is that the device itself is just brilliant.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Imtiaaz said:


> Love this @Kalashnikov looks amazing. I wish I could sell my alien and get a minikin but as it stands it just developed so much wear and tear through no mishandling and wouldn't want to sell it to anyone. So I would need to fork out even more moola if I want one of those
> 
> I am so surprised that the paint job is this poor as I have an H-priv and it has held up amazingly well and It has been through some rough handling. Disappointed in Smok when it comes to this one and what makes it worse is that the device itself is just brilliant.


So true. I think what sold me on the minikin was the finish. My v1 still looks brand new. I dont think anything beats the rubber finish. Even my poor hohm slice is loosing paint at the bottom. I do wish that the minikin was easier in the pocket like the smok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

@Bush Vaper


----------



## Naz

Just got my Minikin this morning, been vaping since 9, battery still showing full! Love the rubber feel and really small form factor.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez

Vape0206 said:


> Might just sell my black one to get a green one
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Could not make up my mind so I have both Green and Black and I am considering a RAW one as soon as they land. IF they land ever.


----------



## Vape0206

boxerulez said:


> Could not make up my mind so I have both Green and Black and I am considering a RAW one as soon as they land. IF they land ever.


Im loving my purple one!!! 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Ag nooit okes , just when the FOMO was subsiding .... seriously need to make a plan for a MinikinV2 .....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape0206

Daniel said:


> Ag nooit okes , just when the FOMO was subsiding .... seriously need to make a plan for a MinikinV2 .....


You missing out lol

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Vape0206 said:


> You missing out lol
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Ag shurrup man!  At least I have my Reo .......


----------



## DirtyD

Minikin V2 ftw ! Enjoy yours man !


----------

